# #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis (Clippers Sign Davis)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Good pick, he will be a solid backup to Brand and Kaman. He has a nice midrange game and maybe he can live up to his potential in LA.

Now I just hope Hassan slides all the way down to our next pick with his fractured ankle.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

like someone from espn boards put it...

white...not athletic...and soft...

meeehhh not expecting much from a 2nd round pick. i guess we didnt need any more backup guards


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Kaman must be happy. He gets a new friend from Michigan.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

I could do without mini-Yao (his body and game resemble a mini-Yao at least), but at least he serves a purpose (replacing Rebraca).


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

I like it. Gives us anothe big body with a slim chance he might build on his potential.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Insider states that if Freeland was available he would have been picked.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

i like him too, changes it up a little when he comes in, unless he gets really really out of shape...
then i say we keep him , cant he shoot as well???


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Solid pick . Davis is almost a 7 footer with great shooting touch. The kid is soft and lacks toughness but hopefully EB and Kaman toughen him up a bit in practice. Overall a good pick.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

I like the pick they just need depth at the big's and he cant be worse than Boniface.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Am i seeing this right, Pittsnoogle went undrafted? Interesting, i wonder if we give him a look in free agency. 

Paul Davis was one of the guys i wouldnt have minded picking. Fills the spot that sofo would have had if he came in here, an inactivelist bigman that we can use when rebraca is injured. Hopefully he makes it to the summer league. We should start coming up with nicknames for him.  Kaman Jr.? Daveman?


----------



## The Yeti (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



Weasel said:


> Kaman must be happy. He gets a new friend from Michigan.


I have a friend who's ex-manager looks after Kaman. On draft night his parents were over the moon and couldn't be happier due to the fact that they were able to "buy a new tractor, and now we can buy an RV and go and tailgate at all the home games". :cheers: 

Perhaps Davis's parents can join the Kamans outside staples?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

I didn't like the pick because I wanted Diaz but since we snagged him at 52 then I love the pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE0QZg2VJQs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE0QZg2VJQs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Found this, made me laugh. Not really highlights.


----------



## The Yeti (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

How good is the video at 1:53, not only is he giving everyone the finger, he is also smashing one of his own guys in the face!
I like him already. :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



Weasel said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE0QZg2VJQs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qE0QZg2VJQs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Found this, made me laugh. Not really highlights.


haha wtf


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

4 years under Tom Izzo helps his cause also. We don't need too much from him, just not to make mistakes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...539.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "He has good size," General Manager Elgin Baylor said. "He can also hit the perimeter shot."





> "We had to go big, we had to fill a need at 34, and we feel we did that with Paul," said Neil Olshey, director of player personnel. "He can step in and play right away."
> 
> Davis, who said he worked out for 14 teams, had a good experience in a pre-draft session Tuesday with the Clippers.
> 
> "Playing behind [Elton] Brand and Chris Kaman, I think it's going to be a perfect match," Davis said in a conference call. "I feel I can contribute."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

wonder if he "hates" rap music too. I forsee him and kaman hanging out a lot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Decent pick but James Augustine > Paul Davis


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Damn. Guess there was no other C available. Tofu man doesn't have much potential.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

yeah, but no way could we do better in free agency for 300,000 or whatever the rookie minimum is, IMO. Most FA centers have tenure and their minimum deals is 700K-1.2 million, and some of those guys i doubt are THAT much better than davis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_4026404



> Through the first few practices, Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy already liked what he saw with the big man.
> 
> "Basically, what we've seen so far is that he shoots the ball well, passes the ball," Dunleavy said.
> 
> "He's very solid, fundamentally sound. In the first two days of practice, he probably stood out the most as far as playing just a real good solid game."





> "The Clippers are all about rebounding," Davis said. "They want to be No. 1 in the league next year. I think that's an area where they want me to come in, rebound and defense. We have guys to put the ball in the basket, but if I have an open shot, I'll have the green light."
> 
> Although the Clippers open their summer league schedule today, Davis likely will have to wait another day or two before he plays.
> 
> He has a strained left hamstring and is doubtful for today's game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

Great, Davis is already hurt. This kid is a big softy. Not sure if he can bang with the big boys at the NBA level


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*

is he ? damnit, i saw the game where he played against Gonzaga...and he showed great athleticism, seems to finish great around the hoop, i saw he can be a nice complement to Chris Kaman at the C spot...if not him then who ?  im starting to feel that Big Z, is never gonna be his old self again....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> is he ? damnit, i saw the game where he played against Gonzaga...and he showed great athleticism, seems to finish great around the hoop, i saw he can be a nice complement to Chris Kaman at the C spot...if not him then who ?  im starting to feel that Big Z, is never gonna be his old self again....


He is not playing Summer league right now due to some injury. Its not a bad pick in the 2nd rd but I just dont like what I saw from him at MSU. I watched tons of MSU games and he never lived up to his potential while playing for Izzo. If Izzo couldnt get thru to him I doubt Dunleavy has a chance. Hopefully, Sam takes on Davis as his own personal project and teaches this kid some toughness.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/davissigns_060713.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today announced the signing of forward Paul Davis, their second round selection (34th overall) in the 2006 NBA Draft.
> 
> The 6’11” Davis averaged 13.2 points and 7.0 rebounds during his four-year career at Michigan State and left the school ranked eighth in points (1,718), fourth in rebounds (910) and blocked shots (87), while leaving East Lansing as the all-time leader in free throws made and attempted.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I really dont think hes 6'11". What did he measure out at at the camps?

When i interviewed him, i didnt look up at him that much compared to some other guys i chatted with who were listed at around the same height. 

Not that its a big deal, but really i was quite surprised at his height. I wonder if it was the shoes he was wearing. How big is that guy harcz or whatever, the israli guy who was drafted in the second round? He seemed about 3 inches taller than davis.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

He's listed at 6ft10 i believe


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> like someone from espn boards put it...
> 
> white...not athletic...and soft...
> 
> meeehhh not expecting much from a 2nd round pick. i guess we didnt need any more backup guards


jajajajajajja :biggrin: 
funny 
but i hope everyone is wrong on this kid, and he gives us solid contribution from the bench....
he will probably need to work on his post game...as well...is he thaaaat bad?
man, when are the Clippers gonna draft somebody, who actually contributes remotely at all!!!! 
right away geesh.....
its like they draft sorry players just for fun...except daniel ewing of course i like him 
hmm Chris was a good one too i gues...but damn...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> jajajajajajja :biggrin:
> funny
> but i hope everyone is wrong on this kid, and he gives us solid contribution from the bench....
> he will probably need to work on his post game...as well...is he thaaaat bad?
> ...


Its funny that you mention Ewing. Im not sure if you were here last year after the draft but its safe to say that 99% of the people on this board were not pleased when we selected Ewing. Like Ive said millions of times you can never go wrong with a Dukie and Daniel proved me right once again. Once he improves his ball handling skills he has a chance of being a solid backup in this league.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



Weasel said:


>


 that picture would be a damn sweet one for a desktop wallpaper


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: #34: Clippers pick Paul Davis*



Weasel said:


>


Sexay.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Some more that were added in yahoo.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

God i love this guy- he's just so arrogant!


----------

